# So apparently I like rap songs...



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Or at least this song anyway. Its called "Snowflakes", it hit #1 on iTunes and the professionally offended are melting down... rofls...






-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a very true message for sure. 
He speaks the truth. Don't see that kind of opinion in that genre of music at all. 
Too bad it's rap.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> Too bad it's rap.


Certainly isn't Chris LeDoux for sure 

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

??? I lasted about 20 seconds and had to turn it off. Guess I'm just too old.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lyrics... its all about the lyrics.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Certainly isn't Chris LeDoux for sure
> 
> -DallanC


I believe even Chris sang about the millennials . . . "we've got a five dollar fine for whining." 🎶


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Geez, Dallan couldn't you have posted a trigger warning before posting that? I know the UWN is Boomerville, but there's at least a few of us millennials that post here and we are all very offended.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This guy has some oddly on-point songs.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Then check out Fake Woke! Truly amazing!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Ordinarly I don't give rap two seconds of my time. Some of this guys lyrics have been really on point. Another one is "Clown world". You can go find it if you want on his youtube channel. I've watched it a couple times, and the video just..... ugh... sticks in your head for awhile. It's really garish.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Geez, Dallan couldn't you have posted a trigger warning before posting that? I know the UWN is Boomerville, but there's at least a few of us millennials that post here and we are all very offended.


Don't be offended, each new generation has little true understanding of the building blocks that make up the previous generation and so they highlight the negatives thinking their newly found understanding is all true and all relevant. When you get about three generations out and you've lost absolutely all relevance, you can sit back and see and compare how your generation did when we had our chance. Right now, you so called snowflakes(millennials) are in charge and the Zers are waiting in the wings, I suspect you'll do all right. Now those so called " boomers", what a bunch of losers🧁


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You know what's funny, is this Tom MacDonald guy isn't even American, he's a Canadian.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

When us Boomers were young the older generations didn't care for our music (Beatles, Stones), clothes (bell bottoms) long hair, etc. It used to drive my dad crazy. And my grandpa's really hated it.
But we worked hard, took care of our families and neighbors. We turned out pretty dang good.

So..... Your day will come. Then you will understand.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> When us Boomers were young the older generations didn't care for our music (Beatles, Stones), clothes (bell bottoms) long hair, etc. It used to drive my dad crazy. And my grandpa's really hated it.
> But we worked hard, took care of our families and neighbors. We turned out pretty dang good.
> 
> So..... Your day will come. Then you will understand.


Ha, I can't stand some of the music I listened to in high school...... now I know how my dad felt when I listened to it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Geez, Dallan couldn't you have posted a trigger warning before posting that? I know the UWN is Boomerville, but there's at least a few of us millennials that post here and we are all very offended.


This is still my favorite song about millennials


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bowgy said:


> Ha, I can't stand some of the music I listened to in high school...... now I know how my dad felt when I listened to it.


You have me curious what music you can’t stand now?

Ive found a weirdly opposite issue in my life. Artists / songs I hated as a kid will pop on Spotify and I’ll catch myself enjoying their music suddenly. Maybe it’s just nostalgia?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, and if your like me and the op is hard to listen to here is a link to the lyrics.




__





AZLyrics - request for access






www.azlyrics.com


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> You have me curious what music you can’t stand now?
> 
> Ive found a weirdly opposite issue in my life. Artists / songs I hated as a kid will pop on Spotify and I’ll catch myself enjoying their music suddenly. Maybe it’s just nostalgia?


I still like most of the artists but it's hard to listen to some of the rock songs. I have mellowed out and listen to more classic country. The ones I don't like so much any more are AC/DC, Judas Priest (never liked much), Black Sabbath, Styx, never liked the Bee Gees. I like the 50's and 60's rock more now than the 70's. My sisters were a bit older than me so I grew up listening to the 50's and 60's.

I guess the hard rock is hard to listen to for me.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Geez, Dallan couldn't you have posted a trigger warning before posting that? I know the UWN is *Boomerville*, but there's at least a few of us *millennials *that post here and we are all very offended.





BPturkeys said:


> Don't be offended, each new generation has little true understanding of the building blocks that make up the previous generation and so they highlight the negatives thinking their newly found understanding is all true and all relevant. When you get about three generations out and you've lost absolutely all relevance, you can sit back and see and compare how your generation did when we had our chance. Right now, you so called snowflakes(*millennials)* are in charge and the *Zers *are waiting in the wings, I suspect you'll do all right. Now those so called " boomers", what a bunch of losers🧁


Since we're rapping, I'll just leave this here.





Generation X in da house!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Uh-oh, I turned this thread into a generational war 😅😆


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure glad I'm not Generation Z. I hope those suckers like living in cracker box houses joined at the sides and stacked on top of each other, and being legitimately poor even though they have a respectable middle class job as a school teacher or police officer. At least they won't have to worry about mowing lawns in their little McCondos. Not that there will be any water for their lawns anyway.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope, no war here 
Just saying that it has always been that the older generations, no matter what era we all grew up in, think that the younger generation is crazy.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

It's an old American sport to harass younger generations. Granted, Millennials and younger are inheriting a mess they aren't responsible for. I can say that as a Gen Xer. And I think we are at an entirely different place beyond irony with the insult "snowflake". 

Per video...Lots of cash to be made off the culture wars as a middling musician . And Canadians enjoy the 💲💵💰 as much as Americans. He's in a long line of musicians cashing in on controversy instead any unique style or talent. More power to him. To me it's no different than folks like Marilyn Manson. Stir the 💩 and the 💵 will follow. I can't blame him for cashing in while he can.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> Nope, no war here
> Just saying that it has always been that the older generations, no matter what era we all grew up in, think that the younger generation is crazy.


I'm trying to break that trend and not be that crusty old fart that thinks the younger generation is hopeless. No matter how stupid and ridiculous their stupid, ridiculous flat brim hats might be.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

backcountry said:


> It's an old American sport to harass younger generations. Granted, Millennials and younger are inheriting a mess they aren't responsible for. I can say that as a Gen Xer. And I think we are at an entirely different place beyond irony with the insult "snowflake".
> 
> Per video...Lots of cash to be made off the culture wars as a middling musician . And Canadians enjoy the 💲💵💰 as much as Americans. He's in a long line of musicians cashing in on controversy instead any unique style or talent. More power to him. To me it's no different than folks like Marilyn Manson. Stir the 💩 and the 💵 will follow. I can't blame him for cashing in while he can.


Pffft. They don't have it that hard. They could easily buy a half million dollar 3 bed 2 bath house if they just pulled up those boot straps and didn't have to have that Starbucks and avocado toast everyday!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm thinking that's sarcasm, if so, well played. 

I do love the irony of the phrase "boostraps" given it's history of being about impossible tasks.

I can't wait to see what happens when folks spend a few minutes digging through MacDonald's lyrics and realize he's not exactly a right wing darling:



> A gun cannot protect us if we don't know where are morals are
> Students fill the classes and the graves
> And you claim it's a conspiracy to take your guns away
> All the while the families torn apart and tryna ask
> ...


He has also said he believes "North American culture" is "destructive" because of it's "glorifying of guns".

Given cliches, I'm guessing his 5 minutes of Fame doesn't last much longer before he's "cancelled" by folks on the right. He seems like the type to be fine with that and willing to laugh all the way to bank after folks elevated him in the charts, social media and Google searches for a while.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Generations are like politicians, everything that is going good they take credit for, everything wrong they blame the ones before. Except maybe for the boomers, they seem to be grateful for the "greatest generation" which is now almost gone.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This hits home, even for those of us that didn't do drugs. Maybe a little way of explanation. Make sure you watch the whole video. 3 versions 10 years apart.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bowgy said:


> This hits home, even for those of us that didn't do drugs. Maybe a little way of explanation. Make sure you watch the whole video. 3 versions 10 years apart.


One of my all time favorites.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ha, this thread got me thinking, I thought my kids were millennials, but they were born at the end of Gen X, yeah I got married young.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Unless they are also a Xennial. Little micro-generation with overlap with modern tech


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I lose track of all the definitions. I like to keep it simple.

Those who fail to study history are bound to repeat it. Or something to that effect.

Oh! And at some point you will find out that only you are responsible for the decisions you have made.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Whats everybody think of this? True?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This came out in 2013... how true its become.






-DallanC


----------

